# Lüfter



## dieni (28. April 2007)

Hi,
ich bin auf der suche nach drei 80mm Lüftern die ich nicht hören kann bzw. kaum und noch dazu viel Luft transportieren und nicht all zu teuer sind.
bin gespannt was mir so empfolen wird, weil ich selbst nur wenig gefunden hab
thx schon im vorraus
dieni


----------



## ppb (2. Mai 2007)

Hi!!

Das sind viele Wünsche auf einmal^^ Wenn du leise lüfter mit guter Luftumwälzung suchst, wäre eigentlich Verax zu empehlen. Die sind aber teuer. Ansonsten, schau mal da ob Du was findest  http://www.pcsilent.de/

Gruss PPB


----------



## AndreG (2. Mai 2007)

Nunja dein Wünsche widersprechen sich leider ein wenig. Gute Technik kostet leider meist auch seinen Preis und nen hohen Luftdurchsatz wird durch hohe Drehzahl erreicht. Sprich dabei wird Lärm erzeugt. Es ist immer die Frage was du genau kühlen musst/willst.

Es gibt mittlerweile auch sehr leise Lüfter nur haben die leider kaum Durchsatz. Von daher rate ich dir auf jeden Fall zu doppelt Kugel gelagerten oder Gleitlager Lüftern. Ich selbst habe die Papstlüfter mit Sintec-Gleitlager und bei 7Volt sind sie kaum zu hören.


Mfg Andre


----------



## dieni (2. Mai 2007)

Hey danke 
habt mir echt geholfen 
thx 
dieni


----------

